# It really POPS!!!!



## WisePainter

*Howdy ya'll! Some new pictures of the latest creation. I have been commissioned again by a local drywall artist to apply the finishing touches to his art. The work is done with 1" thick drywall, and I thought I had seen it all. **I was given free reign by the HO and drywall artist to choose the colors, the faux, and the layout of both*. 

*
The ceiling reminds me of the hurricane warning symbol:*









*A nice mirror effect above the doors:*









*Lovely ceiling work in the small landing:*








*
This medallion really got my mind racing with possibilities!*


















*I used mistint duration flat for the primer (kaching!), since the final colors were sequential I formulated a 50% color between the two for better coverage and color retention:*









*400 flat for the ceiling band...ignore the roller scrapes, it was a flat and they sand right out:*








*
I decided to simplify the ceiling by using only the band color, I was going to use the wall color for the center of the ring:*


----------



## WisePainter

*Wall color is applied:*




































*Faux time!!!! I chose the shimmer stone from Modern Masters for this project...great price because SW is kicking them to the curb...kaching!!* *I custom mixed the colors to go with the rug and furniture.*

















*
The shimmer doesn't photo very well, but in person it really POPS!!!!*


----------



## WisePainter

*I figured the "tendrils" would look good with a coat of shimmery goodness on them also!*









*Process is sloppy:*









*Finish is clean!!*









*The landing went the color scheme of the entry, the HO at first was going to use this scheme for the family room...I changed all of that quickly!! I think it looks best as a symmetrical balance to the family room, living on both sides:*




























*I will have more finish shots, the house was buzzing with other contractors and I am "sensitive" to others in my work area...so I left.*


----------



## WisePainter

A sad case of the "look at me's"!










I am such a loser because I set the camera up and ran to my ladder for this picture.

I am ashamed of my self.


----------



## Jay123

nice work...now ya gotta do something with that chipmunk on your chin :yes:


----------



## Jay123

or is that a tribble? :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Those lines look like chit man, Get it off before every one else sees it


----------



## ewingpainting.net

OK I looked at them again, are you going to clean up those lines?
Sorry man, but they really look bad.


----------



## TooledUp

ewingpainting.net said:


> Those lines look like chit man, Get it off before every one else sees it





ewingpainting.net said:


> OK I looked at them again, are you going to clean up those lines?
> Sorry man, but they really look bad.



lol you've gone and uspet Gabe now wisepainter :laughing:

Maybe the wonky lines are the faux finish..? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

I think that the drywall guy is impressive. There is a nice niche for a drywaller that can create artistic design in his work. I get into the drywall experience a bit I think I will play around.
I think it looks cool not the color schemes I would of gone with but you should add some more detailed finish pics because I do not think those are the finished lines. Are they?


----------



## RCP

That drywall sure adds character! I am not too sure about colors either, post finish pics when you are done! Nice to get a job where you can try new things!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> That drywall sure adds character! I am not too sure about colors either, post finish pics when you are done! Nice to get a job where you can try new things!:thumbsup:


What no response to the rose post? :jester:


----------



## wje

Workaholic said:


> I do not think those are the finished lines. Are they?


I was wondering that earliar... I didn't want to be the first to post though... the glold lines look good at the ceiling so i duobt these ones were finished... but i guess we will find out...


----------



## NEPS.US

I am feeling sea sick .....are we on the ocean?  I have to stop looking at the waves......................


----------



## daArch

Wise,

Nice effects of the plaster/mud. And nice concept with the colors. And not to be critical, because taste is very subjective, but the colors would not find favor with me. But as we say in the paper trade, "We don't pick 'em, we only stick 'em" . Our responsibilities are only to install correctly. 

VERY nice work, despite the colors. Post the finished project, I'd be interested in seen how it looks. AND, if you could, try a very wide angle lens so the area as a whole can be absorbed.


----------



## nEighter

it just looks like the paint is wet. Probably shining from the flash of the camera.


----------



## WAGGZ

Sheet rock work is awesome. Like what your doing with the place...the colors aren't really my taste. But if it matches their stuff, glad I don't have their furniture.


----------



## WisePainter

Thank you all, the colors are set to fit in with the Asian influence from the many Chinese foreign exchange students she hosts, and her adopted Chinese daughter...

...nobody picked out the Chinese symbols on the window.
*
WisePainter's free professional advice for the day:
* "Awareness of the pre~existing environment will assure the success in any project that includes color consulting".

The colors are taken from the same area of the color strip (3rd & 4th color down) as the green, which was pre~existing drywall art project in the entryway.
I realize the faux technique here is unfamiliar to most here due to the price of materials and labor required to apply it effectively to the manufacturers specs...more importantly satisfy the client, but I can assure you in person it really POPS!!


----------



## Jay123

more importantly, were you able to do something about the tribble?


----------



## Workaholic

Jay123 said:


> more importantly, were you able to do something about the tribble?


lol :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

WisePainter said:


> ...nobody picked out the Chinese symbols on the window.


We were all looking at something else! :whistling2:



Jay123 said:


> more importantly, were you able to do something about the tribble?


----------



## TooledUp

Jay123 said:


> more importantly, were you able to do something about the tribble?


Sheet I thought it was a dust brush in his mouth. It might be worth patenting :laughing:


----------



## TooledUp

Are those roller scuffs on the wall from the ceiling in pic #7? I hate that - Sorry, not critisizing, it just pee's me off when I see someone do that - Bad habit/bad practice.

Looking forward to seeing the finished job tho :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter

Jay123 said:


> more importantly, were you able to do something about the tribble?


hardy har har, that there is the genetic "gift" passed down through the generations of painters in my family tree.
Sure comes in handy when I forget my brush!

:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter

TooledUp said:


> Are those roller scuffs on the wall from the ceiling in pic #7? I hate that - Sorry, not critisizing, it just pee's me off when I see someone do that - Bad habit/bad practice.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished job tho :thumbsup:


Yeah that is usually a *huge* no no in my projects but I was trying to beat the electrician who was milling about and irritating me, so I had to rush. They look extra heavy because of the color difference but they are Pro400 flat and disappeared quickly under the final coat.
As for the finish pics I will probably ship them to a select few in PM's that I know truly enjoy seeing the work of other craftsmen.
My sensitive nature can't handle anymore internet trolling...




:jester:


----------



## Jay123

WisePainter said:


> hardy har har, that there is the genetic "gift" passed down through the generations of painters in my family tree.
> Sure comes in handy when I forget my brush!
> 
> :thumbup:


:laughing: We know ya gotta name for little guy, come on...let's hear it...


----------



## bikerboy

WisePainter said:


> hardy har har, that there is the genetic "gift" passed down through the generations of painters in my family tree.
> Sure comes in handy when I forget my brush!
> 
> :thumbup:


"Some men waste thier hormones on hair....I prefer to waste mine on other things." ( a famous test pilot whose name I cannot remember)


----------



## bikerboy

I actually like what you did. Am a fan of Modern Masters products. (thier glazes have a longer open time than BM's, Ralph Lauren and others) Love the Metallics. Wish I got the chance to work with it more.

The cut lines is what I think most are refering to. (or the way they appear on my screen)


----------



## painttofish

Thanks for sharing your work wise:thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish

NEPS.US said:


> Professional? You are funny!
> 
> Who are you thanking? More people have been critical of your cut lines than complimenting you.
> 
> If your still looking for work I saw a opening at The Perkins School for painters today. I think you would be perfect!



Not that I care, or know WISEPAINTER, but I don't think he is looking for work or help from you NEPS.


----------



## MAK-Deco

WisePainter said:


> I realize the faux technique here is unfamiliar to most here due to the price of materials and labor required to apply it effectively to the manufacturers specs...more importantly satisfy the client, but I can assure you in person it really POPS!!


what do you mean??? Modern Masters shimer stone is actually the cheaper version of Faux Effects Luster stone... 
I think there are plenty here that aware of faux techniques and what they cost.


----------



## deach

Wise thanks for sharing. I've not done a lot of that type of work. I'd love to see the finished pics.


----------



## NEPS.US

Lol!


----------



## TooledUp

NEPS.US said:


> Lol!


Lol!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

TooledUp said:


> Lol!


Lol!


----------



## WisePainter

*:OFF TOPIC:*



MAK-Deco said:


> what do you mean??? Modern Masters shimer stone is actually the cheaper version of Faux Effects Luster stone...
> I think there are plenty here that aware of faux techniques and what they cost.


Without summoning teh Mighty Googlez0rz...tell us *quickly* how much this particular material cost that I have specified!


HA!

:jester:

I do however like the Faux Effects protective clear coat, it is nice. The company I spent months with as an apprentice used a buhttload of both products. 

The best was a full shimmer stone room.

POPS!!

*:BACK TO TOPIC:*



Lol!


----------



## RCP

So, did you finish?


----------



## MAK-Deco

WisePainter said:


> *:OFF TOPIC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Without summoning teh Mighty Googlez0rz...tell us *quickly* how much this particular material cost that I have specified!
> 
> 
> HA!
> 
> :jester:
> 
> I do however like the Faux Effects protective clear coat, it is nice. The company I spent months with as an apprentice used a buhttload of both products.
> 
> The best was a full shimmer stone room.
> 
> POPS!!
> 
> *:BACK TO TOPIC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!



there are two lines of Faux effects.. if you haven't ponied up for the gold line then what you used was the silver line available to any smo on the street.... Shimmer stone is not a bad product its just not top o line like you made it out to be...


----------



## WisePainter

RCP said:


> So, did you finish?


Yup, but I am too lazy atm to post em' (rose gardening is a full time event). 
I am currently sitting on a semi~trans oil deck due to 74% relative humidity...ah, teh oilzors in tha' howse;w00t!
It has been a *long time* since humidity alone has ground me to a halt.



MAK-Deco said:


> there are two lines of Faux effects.. if you haven't ponied up for the gold line then what you used was the silver line available to any smo on the street.... Shimmer stone is not a bad product its just not top o line like you made it out to be...


Someday I will know the difference too.


----------



## NEPS.US

bump :thumbup:

I got edited like a mofo in this one!


----------



## vermontpainter

Yes, it appears that I exercised my right to remain silent on this in '09. Cool thread.


----------



## NEPS.US

I must thank Wise for reminding me about this one.


----------



## WisePainter

Oh ho ho ho...whooooo...yeah.

not the post, but the WHOLE thread.

+1


----------



## RCP




----------



## prototype66

Zoinks, like really man, roobee roo!


----------



## Workaholic

Good times.


----------



## bskerley

You did great work, home owner needs their head checked.


----------

